# Dining Table and Finish Questions



## skeeterfish (Dec 17, 2010)

This is my dining room table I have been working on the last few weeks. I am to the point that I am ready to finish the top surface but I don't want to use Polyurethane because of sweat rings and hot items being set on the table top. I am unfamiliar with other products on the market. Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## skeeterfish (Dec 17, 2010)

Waterlox is on the top of my list if anybody is familiar with that product.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful piece!
I've used Waterlox on a cabinet I made for our daughter and it's held up very well. I can't speak to how it will work on a table -- i.e. waterspots.
Another product which I've recently been using is by General Finishes. To get info/learn all you'll ever want to know about it go by Bald Furniture in Clear Lake. Two super nice folks there who don't mind giving advice and spend time with you. They sell the products and use them almost exclusive on the furniture they finish. They use the finish for table tops so it must hold up well. Very easy to apply and very forgiving. I would tell you the name of the finish I have but I poured the left over into a jar for better sealing so no longer have the can.........lol


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking table, Congrats!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice Table!!!!


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

I would consider a water based 2 part polyurethane.

I've done 5 or 6 tables with it and have had great success. I put drinks on there all the time, no coaster, no rings (oak & maple tables)


----------



## joseph000 (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful table.You did a great job.A dining room is incomplete without a dining table. You must find a table that not only offers great functionality but also blends in perfectly with your existing interior without looking like a misfit.


----------

